
NGINX Plus R8, Out Now, Fully Supports HTTP/2, Field Tests OAuth2 - joabj
http://thenewstack.io/nginx-plus-r8-fully-supports-http2-tests-oauth2/
======
nikolay
CloudFlare is using Nginx Plus?! I'm disappointed!

